# Is it possible recover a photofile from Emptied Recycle Bin?



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I didn't realize that my photos file was in the recycle bin, when I emptied until I closed the window. 

Is there a way to recover my un-replaceable photos?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can try data recovery programs, such as Recuva Portable.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

TestDisk is another program you can try :- https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Undelete_files_from_NTFS_with_TestDisk


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I tried recuva and got some photos but not the ones I really wanted. I'm not sure how to start TestDisk


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

When I downloaded TestDisk 7.1, there were several .exe files in the folder:
testdisk_win.exe
qphotorec_win.exe
photorec_win.exe
fidentify_win.exe
I don't know what to do from here.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Run the testdisk_win.exe file (double-click it) then follow the guide at my link in post #3.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

On a side note, there's no excuse in this day and age to not have backups of your data. There's free cloud storage and backup services and USB drives are inexpensive. In fact multiple backups using the 3-2-1 practice are the way to go: https://www.partitionwizard.com/clone-disk/backup-strategy.html Between malware/cryptolocker threast that lock you out of files, hardware failures, theft,user accidents, and disasters it's pretty much guaranteed users will at some point lose a copy of their data.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Triple6, All the choices are different in TestDisk 7.1 than the ones in Testdisk 6.1. These are the choices in the first window:

- Create a new log file
- Append information to a log file
- Don't record anything


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Choose Create A Log, but any choice is really OK, its just for a log file.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Screen 1: 
http://s623.photobucket.com/user/65bird/media/1.png.html?sort=3&o=4

I hit enter

Screen 2: 
http://s623.photobucket.com/user/65bird/media/2.png.html?sort=3&o=3

I hit enter

Screen 3:
http://s623.photobucket.com/user/65bird/media/3.png.html?sort=3&o=2

I hit enter

Screen 4: 
http://s623.photobucket.com/user/65bird/media/4.png.html?sort=3&o=1

I scroll down to Filesystem Utils and hit enter

Screen 5: 
http://s623.photobucket.com/user/65bird/media/5.png.html?sort=3&o=0

Is this the correct sequence? What next?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

See this guide: https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Undelete_files_from_NTFS_with_TestDisk


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Triple6, the problem still is that the guide is for Testdisk 6.11 which I cannot find and the only one I could find is 7.1 and that guide is different. There is no P NTFS choice for me to make from the new program


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

7.1 is a Beta version ie not ready for general use.

Go here then scroll down and get version 7.0 :- https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download

Then use the guide (https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Undelete_files_from_NTFS_with_TestDisk)


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I navigated as best I could and got this:

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd167/deepseasailor/A_1.png


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try PhotoRec 7.0 - it's in the download you already have named photorec_win.exe

https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't understand these instructions. When I run PhotoRec.exe as administrator, this is the choices I get:

>Disk \\.\Physical Drive0 - 1000 GB / 931 GiB (RO)
Drive C: - 983 GB / 915 GiB (RO)
Drive D: - 15 GB / 14 GiB (RO)

These are not listed in the instructions.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

The instructions are just an example, you should select drive C: .


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Also, the more time that goes on and the more you use your computer the less likely you will successfully recover anything. You may want to consider taking it a local repair shop where they pull the hard drive out and use their professional tools to attempt to recover any remaining files.


----------

